# Vortex razor hd



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

So I'm looking at spotting scopes. I am thinking of the vortex razor HD 11-33x50. I like the compact size as it will be used for backpacking. My question is has anyone used this one? Would I need better suited to get the extra weight and get the 65mm? I have a leupold 85mm but it's just to big to pack on the hikes and hunting type I have been doing lately.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cannot speak to that specific model... but the Razor optics are phenomenal for the price. I considered that scope initially but for my own use, I wasn't planning on backpacking it too far so I went with the 85mm out of pure light gathering and starting zoom of 20x. Personally, 11x is kindof low in the light weight version, I'd rather have a good set of bino's at that range. You will find with most any scope unless its super bright you wont be using the upper range of the scopes zoom so you will realistically be in the 11-15x range for observing. Knowing that, for backpacking I'd stick with a 65mm for more power or go with better bino's.


-DallanC


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

The reason I'm leaning towards this is because I'm getting a killer deal on it at close to half off. I've never really used my big scope past 30 anyways because the image isn't that great. Maybe I should look at a 65 mm.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If you were closer, and I wasn't headed out the door literally in 15 minutes for a WY Pronghorn hunt, I'd let you look through the 85 to give you an idea of the other end of the spectrum.

Half off is quite a deal though... I understand the motivation.


-DallanC


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I don't think I could do the razorthe in a 65 it would be to i expensive but I could probably do the viper. What is the clarity difference between the two?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

bass2muskie said:


> The reason I'm leaning towards this is because I'm getting a killer deal on it at close to half off. I've never really used my big scope past 30 anyways because the image isn't that great. Maybe I should look at a 65 mm.


Wouldn't hesitate for a second if its half off.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I think I will just because I don't want a heavy scope to lug around when I'm backpacking.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I think you should get it. I think you will love how light it is and if you don't like it, you could sell it to me for what you paid.;-)


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

ridgetop said:


> I think you should get it. I think you will love how light it is and if you don't like it, you could sell it to me for what you paid.;-)


I think I will. I will still have my leupold 85 mm spotter so I think this will be a good addition.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Well I picked up the spotter today and I am loving it. Is just what I need for the long backpacking trips. With the tripod it only weighs in at 4 pounds. The razor sucks light in like nobodies business. Great scope.


----------

